# What? A river bank full of paver bricks!? Damn right!



## RazorsEdge

Whats up yall just ran a search on some new paver bricks i found and HAHA i found out my old thread had 4 pages of responses. LOL Anyways I was just out at the river less than a 1/4 mile outside the heart of indianapolis and guess what i found? A riverbank lined with hundreds of paver bricks!....I took about 39 of the best bricks that were scattered along about a 3 mile stretch of bank and i ended up with 12 different paver companies.  2 of which sold on ebay recently for $20 and $15. And I have a ton of them.  Now I know bricks arent worth a world of money, but it is sort of cool to find bricks that paved the roads of downtown indianapolis over 100 years ago.  Maybe I'll post some pics if yall are interested, once i get em cleaned up. 
 The styles were
 Indiana Paving Brick Co.
 IND Block Brazil, IND
 Sheridan
 Knobstone
 Ae?na  (If you recognize this please fill in the question mark letter)
 Wabash Clay Co. Veedersburgh IND
 Townsend Block ZO (Not sure what ZO is?)
 Poston's Knobstone Block
 B A R (R? K?)(Does anyone know what the last letter is?)
 Minerva Block
 Marion Paver
 Evens & Howard St. Louis

 OH and if you've got any info on any of these company's histories that'd be great. Thanks


----------



## bttlmark

It's cool that you're finding so many different ones...collect them up,they are worth at least a buck each and you can't pick dollars up off the ground all the time.


----------



## capsoda

They make a nice patio or walkway.


----------



## JGUIS

What is, the letter T, for $10,000.[]
 Oh, I didn't win?  That would be Aetna.[]  I don't know much about bricks, but the ZO could be Zanesville Ohio??[&:]  Not many Z words.  Gotta love them bricks.


----------



## RazorsEdge

Thanks just one mystery letter left hmmmm....


----------



## RazorsEdge

Here is the paver with the missing letter...It's pretty beat up so i might just throw it in the lake, but I'd still like to know what the last letter is [] Thanks


----------



## capsoda

The shape of what there is of it leads me to beleave it is an R. BARR.


----------



## JGUIS

I'm not sure, if you look at the difference in the spacing of the legs of the R on the left, and the mystery letter, they're quite different.  If it's different, that only leaves K, H and possibly N.


----------



## RazorsEdge

The mystery letter was R.....I finally found it...BARR


----------



## Noreen

Newbie here.
 My husband and I just bought a house built in 1917 (Dearborn, MI) , and have inherited old bottles, pictures and frames, baskets, sea shells and rocks, glasswear, old tea tins, magnets, matches, and bricks. The previous owners were in their 90's, and apparently their family didn't want their collectables. (???!!!) I'm waiting for a response from the Dearborn Historical Society for more info on the original owners. In an email I sent c/o the society, I described some of the bricks we found, one of which says, "TOWNSEND BLOCK ZO". I Googled it and found this site. I've been fishing around here, in amazement, while waiting for my password confirmation, (for over an hour), and am DELIGHTED by all of the helpful information! I only wish I had a digital camera, because you folks seem so well informed.
 Back to the bricks...there are many (40-50) piled in our yard, and although I haven't gone through them all, there are plenty of them with the initials "JSH" and "IFB". There is also a "JSH" brick in the basement foundation, serving it's purpose. Any idea on what the initials might be? 
 This is so exciting...I feel like this house could be HGTV "If Walls Could Talk" worthy. We've been told that the previous owner was a horticulturalist for Henry Ford, Sr.
 Thanks for your time.


----------



## capsoda

Hey Noreen, Welcome to the Antique Bottle Forum. I can't say what the markings on the bricks are but some could be worth a bit of money. It is alot of fun resarching old houses, land, bricks, bottles, well you get the idea.

 Old Henry's horticulturalists were growing plants that could possibly be used to make rubber. He and Thomas A. Edison where trying to come up with a source of rubber that could be cutlivated in the USA. They actually extracted usable rubber from Goldenrods but synthetic rubber came along and put them out of business.
 It was too expensive anyway.

 Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Noreen

That's pretty crazy...there are goldenrods in the backyard!
 Thanks for the info


----------



## capsoda

They cross pollenated them until the got them to grow 12 feet tall. They were harvested twice a year.

 Can you imagine how many golden rods it would take to make 1 gal of the liquid used to make rubber.[8|]


----------



## JGUIS

Screw that, can you imagine how much pollen comes off a field full of 12' Goldenrod???


----------



## zanes_antiques

There's a guy from the Ohio bottle club who's putting together a book on marked bricks. His name is Don Dzuro. He's a really nice guy and I'm sure would be interested in hearing about all of your bricks. Here's a nice old hand made marked brick from Hammondsville Ohio. This one was made around 1855 or so. notice how the marking is transferred from a woodcut.


----------



## Bottleman

Does anyone know how to contact the man from Ohio that is putting together the book? I have about 15 marked bricks that I have collected and made a little walk way out of. The one I bought from my buddy who pulled it out of the side of a brick lined privy. One side is glazed pure white. He said after they dug the privy and looked down the entire hole was shiny white. I would have loved to be there. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## madman

hey cap you r one smart  guy wow again great info mike


----------

